# Follow Up App......WTF



## Need1Miracle (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Really need to vent....sorry ladies.

I had my follow up app. and the doctor, whom i had never met before, had a look at my notes, and told me that it's unfortunate and that next time i need to make sure my hubby is healthy and available. No ****! Previously, first cycle, my hubby became ill and needed a blood transfusion before Egg retrieval, but recovered quick, and we were so excited we didn't want to abandon the treatment. BFN...not that shocked. Second time we had to freeze my eggs as hubby was stuck off shore, due to whether conditions. The nurses froze my eggs, but assured me that there is no difference with freezing the eggs, as i wanted to do a fresh cycle again....BFN after ET. This doctor at the follow up appointment told me that i would have had more embryos if i had not frozen my eggs....like, come on, are you really telling me this crap....TBH, i think you can tell a lot by body language, and he could not be bothered with that appointment at all. How reassuring. 

Has anyone came out there follow up appointment feeling like you were brushed off or just had a really bad appointment? Or actually had good advice from their follow up, and that's the advice i should have really got?

Sarah.

Sarah.


----------



## Chandlerino (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi Sarah,

Sometimes I wonder if drs really know what they are talking about. I had a letter after my 2nd failed cycle telling me that it was simply bad luck. Very scientific! Didn't quite know what to make of it really.

My point is how the hell does he know that you would have more embryos if they weren't frozen? Does he have a crystal ball? Perhaps talk to another clinic.

Big hugs to you and DH xx


----------



## Need1Miracle (Oct 20, 2011)

it's beyond me. Did not fill me with confidence that the clinic new what they were doing (or maybe just him), so i made an appointment with another clinic. Life's too short and money is too short to be relying on bad advice.   

Thanks for the reply


----------



## utb (Feb 2, 2010)

I have had the "just bad luck and one of those thingdgs" comments after all of my follow ups to the point where I didnt even bother having one last time, there has been a common theme through majority of my treatment in that I get a low HCG reading it was only on my last cycle that they mentioned anything about me having a thin lining which was just after I had EC I asked them what my lining had been in previous cycles and they had said that it had been low so knowing this why had they not put me on drugs to help thicken it ??  

We have paid for every cycle but our clinic are useless if you are lucky enough to be successful after the first or third IVF attempt great but they havent a clue with anyone with repeat failures they are not a forward thinking clinic and you never get to see the same consultant and they are very very unorganised and the poor nurses are the only ones who are trying to help but there is only so much they can do or say.

These clinics/consultants are supposed to be the ones that are there to help but it seems like some dont have a clue I can fully understand how frustrated you are I think you have done the right thing by moving clinics if you have no confidence in the place that are treating you how can you possible relax and expect things to work.

Hope you dont mind me jumping on your thread.

x x x x


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

I can totally sympathise with all that you say as I've been in your position! 

In my old clinic I was told it was just "bad luck" and that my ex partners low count was the problem and that some ladies it just takes time etc etc well as you can imagine.. Furious in the end so after my last cock up with the clinic where I had to have my 8 eggs frozen due to ex dp's poor sperm count and there lack of informing me until 3pm!! I left them and moved to my new fantastic clinic who have been my breathe of fresh air!

I've just done a cycle with them which ended in another bfn but this time I did take full immunes drugs and I got 4 top grade embies from 6 eggs collected and 5 were suitable for IVF . At my follow up apt they were very shocked it hadn't worked they wanted to discuss options available to me that were different to what I've done before so we are thinking of truisms to thaw frozen eggs see if any survive then see if they fert then thaw my embies and see what we get (if any to transfer) only this time we'd try Natural FET which is something I've never tried and my clinic are thinking that maybe the drugs are messing my body about. 

All in all I'm so happy with my new clinic which tested so much more and they've subscribed me so much more and I wish I'd moved clinic earlier when I had all the £22k I paid the old clinic for naff tx. 

If your not happy you must move clinics..  Don't waste money only clinics that don't care babe xxx


----------



## Need1Miracle (Oct 20, 2011)

With such bad outcomes after two treatments, you would think that there would be other options. Is this the service that we pay for?!! 

I've asked for my records so I can review them and take them with me to the new clinic. Like you say, when it comes to repeat failures, they have no idea what to do. I've never seen the same consultant either. My future is in their hands, and trusting them to do the best job and give me the best chance...time to get out of there...they certainly can't help me. 

My partner felt **** as after they said it was all him! He wasn't at the appointment so I guess it's easier to say that to me! Even if I get a BFN if we get more embies I'd be happy.  Im glad you told me about your husbands poor low count and you going on to have good embies, gives me hope. Fingers crossed for yoiu ladies. 
X


----------



## utb (Feb 2, 2010)

Sarah I have applied for my notes too just waiting for them to come through but I could be waiting a while with the size of my file.

Like you we always believed my DH to be the issue but now it apears I have a faulty oven after my first two cycles I was convinced that it was the progesterone support I wasnt getting enough of I pushed for extra meds but they didnt agree to let me have any until my 5th cycle which low and behold I got my BFP I had a viabilty scan where we saw the heart beat and they told me to stop the extra meds I did as they said and had a  MC two days later, now granted it may have just been coincidence but I am sure it had a baring.  After my MC I had a D & C and since then my AF has been erratic on time one month a week or so late the next.  I have had one cycle since my BFP and all my clinic wanted to do was compare things to all my BFN's instead of my BFP which made no sense and the cycle was a complete disaster we ended up having two day 2 embies frozen I told the clinic exactly what I thought of them in a calm and controlled manner they really do not have a clue I am dreading having to go back and do FET with them.

I have a surgical hysto and lap booked for March for them to take a look at what might be going on or not going on in and we are taking it from there once I have had that and the FET I am on the move I would like to try Serum but DH is nervous about going abroad.

There is a lot to be said about gut feeling we know our bodies and if something isnt right and people are not taking any notice it is so frustrating I wish you all lots and lots of luck.

What clinics are you all currently with just so I can add them to my 'avoid' list.

x x x x


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

My goodness I thought my old clinic was the only bad one but people keep telling me there absolutely fantastic.. Well they wasn't for me. I think we should name and shame them all so my old clinic was Birmingham Women's Fertility Centre I paid £18000 into an NHS Hospital and got treated like dirt, same as run of the mill and above anything just a money making machine for them.. Gets me so angry. My new clinic however are fantastic, very thorough with me and were keen for me to be tested for everything prior to tx and although all was normal suggested I try new things/drugs. Yes I got a BFN but I believe in the clinic and I'm going to try a natural FET.. I just wish I'd started with them as I may of got a BFP by now xxx


----------



## utb (Feb 2, 2010)

Jessops Assisted Conception Sheffield are my recomedmation to avoid I am sure there are ladies out there who have had a good experience but I know of 6 who have gone elsewhere as a couple we have spent inc tests between 25-30k.


Can't fault the nurses at Jessops but the administration and the consultants are terrible they would last two minutes in private sector jobs.


----------

